# How to create new package/ISO for FreeBSD



## alie (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Is there any article or tutorial how to create ISO(aka new distro ) from FreeBSD/Linux repository ? I have a plan to create my own FreeBSD custom ISO for my office.

Regards,
Alie


----------



## mk (Jul 16, 2009)

release(7)()
nanoBSD
This paper describes the approach used by the FreeBSD release engineering team to make production quality releases of the FreeBSD Operating System
FreeBSD from scratch


----------

